# My experince with Strip NC as a detox drink and my detox method



## DozedISC (Dec 17, 2009)

I smoke usually once a week.  I applied for many jobs and so i abstained for a month. After a month i did not get a call from no one so i assumed i did not get any job so i smoked on sunday. Sure enough with my luck i get a phone call from a job i applied saying that i got it i just need to take a drug test i stalled time untill next wedensday which will make it almost 10 days.  So its been 10 days since i smoked ( i smoked about 15 dollars worth).  During those 10 days i went to the gym everday extra hard and did treadmill for 45 minutes.   I am not a small guy i am 6.1 200 pounds but muscular.   I usually go to the gym 4 days a week.  Anyways i bought Strip NC 32 OZ drink.  I woke up at 8 AM the day of the test and drank it.  I vomitted in my mouth on the last sip thats how bad it was. It tasted like thick ketchup and cough medecine and some other nasty stuff.  Soon After i drank it i also drank two regular bottle of regular water. For some reason my urine was not yellow so i quikcly ran to the store to buy vitamin B12 and drank 2 1000 MG pills.  I also drank four aspirins because they say it might help.  This is all on emptey stomach so i had a huge headache and a sensation of vomitting.  I took the test today at 12PM. After i came home i vomitted. I will keep you updated to see if i passed. As you could see i went through quite a journey.


----------



## DozedISC (Dec 17, 2009)

i forgot to add i also bought 3 different drug test kits and i passed all of them without diluting them on my first morning piss.  But it doesnt make me feel better the pharmacy guy said they are 50/50 at best


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm  6'3" 220lbs. I can pass a test with my own piss after 14 days. After I smoke about a 1/8 a day. 
I had a PO test on the 18th of November. I went 24hrs clean and drank about a gallon of tea a gallon of water and got one of those OMNI drinks the next morning. I had to take test by noon.I got a OMNI drink followed directions except to be clean for 48hrs. Don't drink or eat in morning of test. I passed! But those drinks(blockers) are NASTY! NON DOT test the dip stick are easier to pass then DOT test. DOT tests they send off to a lab but still 14 days clean if your not fat is fine just drink alot of water.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 17, 2009)

> I smoke usually once a week. I applied for many jobs and so i abstained for a month. After a month i did not get a call from no one so i assumed i did not get any job so i smoked on sunday


 with that smoking pattern in your life if your a normal healthy active person imo i would say you would prolly be clean again by now even. but hard to say.
  ive made numerous posts on how to pass tests with the detox drinks etc and all the stuff the companies dont really put on the bottle as far as extra beneficial steps/instructions in how to make them the most effective, hence why so many prolly fail even after tryin them detox drinks etc.
 IMHO and EXP wit numerous detox methods drinks pills etc i've found one to stand true 100% over the course of 3 years it never let me down once. its called "ROYAL FLUSH"
 by a company called "STAT"
 google it.
  i believe they have the fine details on thier website that im talkin bout. but with a lil more googling you will see yourself theres more too it than just simple doin as teh box says without the proper preperation for it i men.  thats teh KEY imo.
 good luck.
  try the serch tab you'll prolly find several results where ive posted of these details etc.
  just too much to retype it all. LOL
 goodluck


----------



## zipflip (Dec 17, 2009)

also ive tried both the pill and drink form of the strip NC and IMHO there too, for wat you pay for it...  its total garbage compared to teh effectiveness of the royal flush. and royal flush in teh health food store i get mine at its only liek 15-17 bucks i think.


----------



## DozedISC (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay well the good news is i got the job. The bad news it the owner confronted me and told me that the results were diluted! i acted stupid pretending that i dont know what that means and made up an excuse and he let it go. How the hell did they know it was diluted?  I dont know.  I drank the strip nc drink lots of vitamin B12. My urine was Yellow.  So i guess now they can test you if you are diluted no matter what you do and will be fucked.  This job was for being a manger of a big resturant and it pays well. Pheww!!!


----------



## zipflip (Dec 23, 2009)

becuz strip NC sux.  JMO  
 sorry. i wasnt tryin to sound harsh on ya for usin strip NC, but like i have told many others bout usin all these home remedy tests liek sure gel and all them other wierd concoctions is that is and when and most time all the time now days. 
 hxxp://www.uatests.com/types-of-drug-tests/urine-adulteration-test.html
 they use somethin along these lines here^^^^^
 and everytime i tried the pill flushers and water and doin vitB for color in my urine, it would turn my urin Bright flippin green, and no where yellow 

pay attention to the section bout "CREATININE" its wat your body normally exples. and when you flush your body with excessive amounts of water the amount is greatly reduced.  thus when ya pee was tested for adulteration it was basically saying you had abnormally LOW levels of creatinine levels in your urine,   
    abnormal meaning you drank copious amounts of water.


NOW , on the other hand with that detox drink as well as many many others ont he market, they have very high levels of creatine in them which your body metabloizes down almost immediately which then is passed thru your urine as its broken down form "creatiNINE"
  creatine goes in, creatinine comes out.
  but normally your body breaks down other stuff yada yada still expelling normal levels of creatinine which should show up on a test kit as normal.
 but when you drink the bunch water with the drinks it still gets the water flushing but yet at the same time almost immediately dillutes the highly concentrated drink wth the high amount of creatine in it within your guts and out go wee wee with creatinine at a more normal diluted dose also :aok:
  at least this is how i see it and makes perfect sense to me as well.
 also once i started understanding how the body works in conjunction with tryin to detox it, ya really cant not pass a urine test anymore so long as ya got a good 6-8 hour window prior notification at the very least.
   TRY STAT royal flush next time if ya need to


----------

